# Round flat red spot on Winnie's belly



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

My son just pointed out about a 1 cm red circlular spot adjacent to Winnie's genitals. It's completely flat, non flaky, no hair loss, solid colored throughout (no concentric rings) and the skin is completely intact.....so I don't _think_ it's a bug bite, lyme or ringworm. It literally looks like someone colored in a circle on her lower tummy with a bright red magic marker! I tried to wash it off thinking it might be blood, but it didn't change. She's perfectly fine in every other way, no itching, lethargy; her bowels and appetite are fine. She has a scheduled vet appmt next week so I'll defitiely show him, but just curious if anyone else has ever seen something like this or have a clue as to what it is??


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Apr 28 2009, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769186


> My son just pointed out about a 1 cm red circlular spot adjacent to Winnie's genitals. It's completely flat, non flaky, no hair loss, solid colored throughout (no concentric rings) and the skin is completely intact.....so I don't _think_ it's a bug bite, lyme or ringworm. It literally looks like someone colored in a circle on her lower tummy with a bright red magic marker! I tried to wash it off thinking it might be blood, but it didn't change. She's perfectly fine in every other way, no itching, lethargy; her bowels and appetite are fine. She has a scheduled vet appmt next week so I'll defitiely show him, but just curious if anyone else has ever seen something like this or have a clue as to what it is??[/B]



I think that it might be color pigmentation as I noticed this on Simone's belly as well. I was debating to take her to the vet but she has no other symptoms so I'm just going to watch it for awhile. Good luck


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I should add that yesterday was a beautiful day in Ct and Winnie spend alot of time romping in the grass and plopping her body down on a patch of dirt in the shade by the deck. So maybe it is an allergic reaction thing or bug bite?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Simon & Simone @ Apr 28 2009, 05:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769191


> I think that it might be color pigmentation as I noticed this on Simone's belly as well. I was debating to take her to the vet but she has no other symptoms so I'm just going to watch it for awhile. Good luck[/B]


Winnie has always had several spots of brown pigmentation on her belly, but this red spot just cropped up today. Is Simones spot red?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Janet -- Lacie had something similar a couple of years ago. It was a perfect circle and on the inside of her back leg. It didn't seem to bother her at all, but I ended up taking her to the vet anyway. The vet said that it looked like she had gotten pricked by a thorn on a plant and gave me an antibiotic which I gave to Lacie for about a week. It went away and hasn't been back.

It never did bother her, though.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It sounds like a reaction to a bite to me. I've seen some of the tick bites that can leave a very red spot as a reaction...not necessairly a 'bulls eye' of lyme disease. Even some ant bites can cause a reaction.


----------

